# Spark plug blow out



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You will basically have to put a helicoil into the head to "rethread" the spark plug tube. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTTur7Fk6k


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me see if I understand this correctly...your coil pack "blew out," and that damaged the threading on the cylinder head?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly...your coil pack "blew out," and that damaged the threading on the cylinder head?


Yeah I just took it as somehow he stripped a thread removing/installing a spark plug. Shrug.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes it did the others are good but one thread. I never experience anything like that every went nuts i owned lot of cars and never had that type of problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

On a 1.8 LS even. Yeah, as J said, you'll need a helicoil.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Will that cause a warranty to void? Is this normal after 55,000 miles has anyone else experience this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Will that cause a warranty to void? Is this normal after 55,000 miles has anyone else experience this?


You would be the first we've heard of. Warranty...probably wouldn't void anything, but not sure this (a replacement head) would be covered under powertrain either.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think a replacement head would be covered under power train.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think a replacement head would be covered under power train.


Or would they blame a stripped thread on an owner/mechanic? I think this is more likely.

It was common on Ford 5.4's, but this is the first I've ever heard of for these.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Here the update the dealer going to use the  helicoil to repair the thread everything checked out fine.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Really weird how one spark plug comes lose and cause trouble is this a common issue for the cruze spark plugs to get lose and cause the coil to fail?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chaser x said:


> Really weird how one spark plug comes lose and cause trouble is this a common issue for the cruze spark plugs to get lose and cause the coil to fail?



It all depends on how long the car was driven in that condition.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Are sparks not supposed to come lose on there own? Never heard of such a thing is it common on other brand cars?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

They do get loose, especially if you remove them and put them back in, as the crush washer is expended and no longer provides protection against backing out.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Helicoil is not the best repair for spark plug holes. Timesert is the best repair. Blown out plugs are fairly common common on 5.4 F150's from about 15 years ago. Those trucks only had about 3 threads in the heads


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I never seen spark plugs come lose on there own i though the coil pack would still hold them in place even if they came lose. If i get another blow out ill claim lemon law the car is turning into a lemon to me and i take care of it still has low miles too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The threads hold them in place. You've got probably 170 PSI on the other side of that plug - if it's loose or misthreaded into the soft aluminum head, the coil pack isn't going to do a thing to hold it in.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The threads hold them in place. You've got probably 170 PSI on the other side of that plug - if it's loose or misthreaded into the soft aluminum head, the coil pack isn't going to do a thing to hold it in.


Only when cranking. It's probably 10-15 times that during combustion.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Only when cranking. It's probably 10-15 times that during combustion.


Good point.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe it was my fault for not replacing the spark plugs they wore out after certain amount of miles on them?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

chaser x said:


> Maybe it was my fault for not replacing the spark plugs they wore out after certain amount of miles on them?


Steel threads on the spark plug are stronger than the threads in the aluminum head. If the plugs were ever replaced and over torqued that can contribute to thread failure as well. 

My son's 99 monte carlo with the 3.1 just blew a spark plug out. Threads were just about gone. 20 minutes later and a helicoil, all was good.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Steel threads on the spark plug are stronger than the threads in the aluminum head. If the plugs were ever replaced and over torqued that can contribute to thread failure as well.
> 
> My son's 99 monte carlo with the 3.1 just blew a spark plug out. Threads were just about gone. 20 minutes later and a helicoil, all was good.




helicoil work well? do they last long time?


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

So far my Cruze is running great like new again. It throws up a power steering service screen when i turn on and battery saver DIC but when i start engine it all goes away is that normal?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chaser x said:


> So far my Cruze is running great like new again. It throws up a power steering service screen when i turn on and battery saver DIC but when i start engine it all goes away is that normal?


Have your battery tested. If it checks out ok, might be time to have the negative battery cable replaced (there is an extended warranty on this)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------

